# Telefonnummer Validation



## supercat1510 (20. Januar 2010)

Ich versuche gerade das JQuery Validations Script zu erweitern, so das es eine Telefonnummer überprüft.


```
jQuery.validator.addMethod("phoneDE", function(phone_number, element) {
    phone_number = phone_number.replace(/\s+/g, ""); 
    return this.optional(element) || phone_number.length > 9 && 
    phone_number.match(/^(\+[0-9]{2,3}|0+[0-9]{2,5}).+[\d\s\/\(\)-]/);
}, "Please specify a valid phone number");
```

Das ist der bisherige Stand. 
Nur funktioniert das ganze bisher nicht wie es soll.

Validiert werden sollen Telefonnummern die so geschrieben werden:
+49 1234 12345
0049 1234 12345
01234 12345
01234-12345
01234/12345
0123412345
und evtl noch
+49 (0)1234 12345
(01234) 12345


----------



## Quaese (20. Januar 2010)

Hi,

hier findest du eine interessante Diskussion zur Validierung von Telefonnummern.

Vielleicht solltest du aufgrund der unterschiedlichsten Schreibweisen auf eine Validierung verzichten. Andernfalls sollten meiner Meinung nach mögliche Formate dem Benutzer vorgegeben werden - dann ist auch eine Validierung sinnvoll.

Ciao
Quaese


----------

